# Is there a bluetooth receiver that has a 3.5mm output jack on it?



## bamhm182

I have some speakers on the other side of my room that I'd love to hook up to my desktop/laptop/iPod without the device being directly connected to them. I attached a 3.5mm cable to the speakers a while back so I could hook my iPod up to it. It worked great, but since then, I've moved them and now it's inconvenient to have the iPod directly connected. They also sound a lot better than my laptop speakers, but it's not viable to hook them up directly to my laptop. To remedy this, I thought it would be very nice to have a device that either runs off batteries or has an AC cable that I could have plugged into the speakers and connect to my device whenever I want audio to be played through them.

Shorter version:

Want: A device that I can hook my speakers to through a 3.5mm jack and play audio through from my computer via bluetooth.
Worth: I'd be willing to pay around $30 for this.


----------



## The_Other_One

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.27212  Something like this?


----------



## bamhm182

Sort of... That you plug into your device, and it adds bluetooth to a device that doesn't already have bluetooth. My devices already have bluetooth and I'm looking for a way to connect them to my speakers. The speakers need a bluetooth add-on, not the devices.


----------



## PohTayToez

Something like this would probably do the job.


----------



## bamhm182

Yes. I think this is exactly what I am looking for. Thank you PohTayToez. Surprised to see you still frequent comptuerforum. I remember you from when I used to come on here more often YEARS ago. Glad to see a familiar face. ^_^

Just bought it, I'll let you know how it goes once I get it. From some reviews I read online, it looks like that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## bamhm182

Sorry for the double post, just thought I'd post again to say that I got the Belkin G17 receiver in the mail today. (or rather, yesterday) It was VERY simple to hook up and sounds fantastic. It broadcasts automatically when nothing is connected to it and stops searching when something is. I can broadcast to my speaker setup just fine from anywhere in my room and my iPod and Macbook Pro require me to be 2 rooms away before it cuts out. I'd recommend this to ANYONE looking to have a similar setup to me. It's got a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable and a 3.5 to composite audio cable included as well. I don't see a single flaw with it other than me having to reorganize my speakers a little bit so that they were closer to an outlet. It's also a little quieter than it would be if I had it plugged directly in, but this isn't a huge concern as my speakers are still plenty loud enough.

Thanks for the suggestion PohTayToez!


----------

